
Ask HN: Whats the Status of the Hacker News Write API? - ilolu
Is there a Write API in works ?.
======
frankwiles
I doubt it. Easily 10X the amount of spam and low quality posts HN would have
to deal with.

~~~
gruez
What makes you think that getting a write api will significantly increase
spam? I don't think the current system of submitting a HTML form (essentially
a POST) is a high barrier to begin with.

------
mtmail
Try hn@ycombinator.com if nobody publicly answers.

------
gtirloni
[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

api@ycombinator.com

~~~
tedmiston
I've emailed Scott a few times about HN bugs and he's very responsive. I'm
curious to hear what he says.

